
LiquiGlide: Nonstick coatings leave zero waste behind - SQL2219
http://video.mit.edu/watch/liquiglide-nonstick-coatings-leave-zero-waste-behind-30504/
======
quickben
Arguably, the nonstick coating is the waste that is forever left behind
because nothing can degrade it.

